# Tips for grooming long-haired, double-coated dogs at home.



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I've definitely posted about this before, but this time I have more experience and a more specific question. 

Essentially, I need suggestions on how to get Snowball into proper position so I can groom whatever part of him needs grooming. His favourite position for grooming is laying down on the bed; which means his back and one side get very well brushed! I am able to partially and sometimes fully comb out his tail, but I just can't get him to cooperate so I can brush out the back of his legs/bum (pants?), and the only way I can brush his mane is by bribing him with a treat to lift his head while in a sit.

Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## aliceisalive (Dec 10, 2012)

This is where a grooming table comes in very very handy! Has your dog ever been on a grooming table? You could try setting him up on a table (not too high) and see how he reacts since there is no grooming arm to hold him in place. (Sometimes) dogs will act better when up higher. Or in a pinch put a bolt in the wall in a garage etc at a decent height for your dog and tie a lead to it in order to get to spots he wont normally let you get to. Good luck!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

At home, he usually gets groomed on the couch (high-ish) or our bed (quite high). He has been on a grooming table, as we do take him to the groomer occasionally. We've only taken him once since we got him, but we've only had him for four months. His next appointment is on Dec. 20. We're just trying to keep him looking presentable in between trips to the groomer. He actually does the same thing at the groomer - when they start to groom his pants he just sits down (as well as he can).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

gingerkid said:


> At home, he usually gets groomed on the couch (high-ish) or our bed (quite high). He has been on a grooming table, as we do take him to the groomer occasionally. We've only taken him once since we got him, but we've only had him for four months. His next appointment is on Dec. 20. We're just trying to keep him looking presentable in between trips to the groomer. He actually does the same thing at the groomer - when they start to groom his pants he just sits down (as well as he can).


 Dogs should be taught to stand for brushing and combing. When you 
Teach them to lay down, thats all they want to do, and as you can see, its impossible to get all the areas brushed and combed correctly. Whether the dog is on the table or flood, teach the STAND command. Use your hand under the dog (think groin area) and when he goes to sit, apply pressure upwards and say STAND. After a few times of this the dog will start to figure out what you want. He may not want to stand, but life isnt always peaches and cream. ;-) For brushing the pants area, with dog standing, put your non brushing arm under the dog, just in front of the rear legs. Reach all the way around and grab the tail to hold it out of the way. Brush and comb the nearest side of the pants, then switch sides and do the same thing on the other side. When you brush the sides of the dog, if you want him to lay, thats fine. But teach him to lay on both sides so you can groom both sides. For the mane and under chin, have the dog sit, facing you. Hold the dog with on hand, around the muzzle, and tilt the dogs head/nose up, to pull the skin tight and open up the area for easy,safe access.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

To comb/brush under Busters chin I hold his head up with one hand and use whatever comb/brush with the other. Im right handed so I'll often stand with him on my left, reach over his head, with my left hand I hold his lower jaw (not so tight that it hurts him, just so he keeps his head up nicely for me). 

To do groom his pants I have him stand either at the front door (distracted by looking outside) or at the edge of the porch steps. He's to stand/stay for as long as it takes. If he sits I give a nudge on his belly or toes (a reminder, never to cause pain) and cue "stand". 

Since serious deshedding can take some time I often have him lay down. I'll run a flea comb through everything I can reach, have Bus roll over and repeat with the other side.


----------

